# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Pessoal para Filmes 3D sobre vida Marinha - Madeira

## Alfredo R Deus

Ando a ver se encontro algum pessoal bom mesmo em 3DSMax para vir trabalhar pra Madeira durante 6 - 24 meses. 

Se alguém estiver interessado ou souber de pessoal interessado, avise.

O trabalho tem a ver com a produção de filmes 3d com temática marinha e o estilo é quase realista, mais bonito do que o real.

----------


## Filipe Simões

se precisares de um designer grafico ou webdesigner... conte com os meus serviços!

http://www.filipedesigner.com

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado. Mas o que é necessário mesmo é ter uma boa rodagem em modelação/texturas/animação/iluminação em 3dsmax. Tou à procura de pessoal que faça melhor do que isto:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Continuo à procura de pessoal, pra já preciso de 4 a 5 pessoas... se souberem de alguém, por favor avisem. Pessoal bom em uma ou mais destas áreas - modelação / texturas / rigging / animação / iluminação.

----------

